# About to be deactivated from Door dash



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

I have about 120 rides only 11 ratings. I had a perfect 5 then i got 2 one stars for things out of my control. My cell service failed was about 10 minutes late for the final delivery. He was waiting outside really mad, he said where are you, you get lost or what he was furious saying how I was going in circles. I panicked it was a dark street and just gave him his food and left since his voice was raised and I didn't want to get jumped. I didn't tell him the cell service was gone, I got a one star, called doordash 2 days ago they said they would erase it, they never did.

the other one Im not sure, could have been the previous delivery where the cell was failed and I got delayed I did get one feedback of poor handling because some restaurants pack their foods poorly , like that's my fault, the bags are tied so there is no adjusting.

Now from a 5 I have a 4.26(4.2 is cutoff) and am close to deactivation simply because only 10% of the 120 deliveries I have rate so no 5 stars to help, 9 5's vs 2 ones. this is even worse than ubers rating system since at least with Uber you have dozens of 5's to counter a one star. I like doordash bc deliveries are more local, peak pay and you see tips upfront.

I was thinking of adding a can of coke to every order and sending a text for a 5 star rating, or just adding a can of coke with no message. I could call doordash again but they say they change ratings but they don't. Advice?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

You're trying too hard. Stop caring so much. We don't get paid to care.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> You're trying too hard. Stop caring so much. We don't get paid to care.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


with tips and peak pay on DD sometimes easily 25 an hour for local deliveries. their rating system is awful.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Only the last 100 ratings count. You can go to 4.9 in one week or less. Not that you should care but it will fix itself.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> I have about 120 rides only 11 ratings. I had a perfect 5 then i got 2 one stars for things out of my control. My cell service failed was about 10 minutes late for the final delivery. He was waiting outside really mad, he said where are you, you get lost or what he was furious saying how I was going in circles. I panicked it was a dark street and just gave him his food and left since his voice was raised and I didn't want to get jumped. I didn't tell him the cell service was gone, I got a one star, called doordash 2 days ago they said they would erase it, they never did.
> 
> the other one Im not sure, could have been the previous delivery where the cell was failed and I got delayed I did get one feedback of poor handling because some restaurants pack their foods poorly , like that's my fault, the bags are tied so there is no adjusting.
> 
> ...


Stay in rich neighborhoods. Never do drive thru.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Only the last 100 ratings count. You can go to 4.9 in one week or less. Not that you should care but it will fix itself.


only 10% of riders rate it will take a while, but If I give a free coke with every delivery...........my god my job could be saved.......


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ants be like....


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> only 10% of riders rate it will take a while, but If I give a free coke with every delivery...........my god my job could be saved.......


This exactly. Very few people take the time to rate us. I've been 4.87 for almost a year now.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

dnlbaboof said:


> I have about 120 rides only 11 ratings. I had a perfect 5 then i got 2 one stars for things out of my control. My cell service failed was about 10 minutes late for the final delivery. He was waiting outside really mad, he said where are you, you get lost or what he was furious saying how I was going in circles. I panicked it was a dark street and just gave him his food and left since his voice was raised and I didn't want to get jumped. I didn't tell him the cell service was gone, I got a one star, called doordash 2 days ago they said they would erase it, they never did.
> 
> the other one Im not sure, could have been the previous delivery where the cell was failed and I got delayed I did get one feedback of poor handling because some restaurants pack their foods poorly , like that's my fault, the bags are tied so there is no adjusting.
> 
> ...


Always have a back up plan.
Uber eats or grub hub or Postmates etc.
DD is lucky to have you because you care.
I say no to the coke idea


----------



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

dnlbaboof said:


> My cell service failed was about 10 minutes late for the final delivery.


It really sucks when lousy customers mess you up. 

By the way, I was going to say one thing. 

I was having SERIOUS phone problems when I got the Door Dash App. I mean, the camera would not take pictures, the accept button would not work half the time, the directions would freeze, etc, etc, etc, 

It was a total nightmare. Out of pure desperation, I checked my settings, and turned the Wifi off. Once I did that, no issues with the app at all. 

If you are having serious issues with Door Dash, turn that Wifi off when driving. That was screwing me up so bad I was ready to disable the app and say to hell with it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Highlander712 said:


> It really sucks when lousy customers mess you up.
> 
> By the way, I was going to say one thing.
> 
> ...


Good Luck !


----------



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> Good Luck !


Heheh, that was nearly a year ago now. No Wifi when driving and problem solved. But, I will take any wish for good luck that is sent in my direction, thanks


----------



## Adis (Oct 17, 2017)

Did anybody actually informed you of impending deactivation from DD? 
My guess is no. They don't care about your rating so much when you start. 100 deliveries...that's a joke for them. They ll let you keep working. They know there are issues when you start. You are stressing too much . Relax. And keep working normal. No soda cans .


----------



## Bullet Bob (Apr 9, 2017)

Sorry this happened to you. But don’t waste your money on free cokes.

You don’t “earn” fives; you accumulate fives with eventless deliveries while avoiding lower ratings.

If there’s a problem, your fault or not, don’t complete the delivery. Turn off location services and work another app if you can. Let them cancel or worst-case cancel yourself.
Customers can’t rate cancelled deliveries on DD.

Just make sure your Completion Rate doesn’t drop below 80%. Good luck!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Always have a back up plan.
> Uber eats or grub hub or Postmates etc.
> DD is lucky to have you because you care.
> I say no to the coke idea


Postmates?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Postmates?


"Postmates is an American quick-commerce and food delivery service owned by Uber that offers local delivery of restaurant-prepared meals and other goods. As of February 2019, Postmates operates in 2,940 U.S. cities "


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> "Postmates is an American quick-commerce and food delivery service owned by Uber that offers local delivery of restaurant-prepared meals and other goods. As of February 2019, Postmates operates in 2,940 U.S. cities "


App currently available to customers only.

Driver's app was discontinued.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> App currently available to customers only.
> 
> Driver's app was discontinued.


Oh I thought you were implying that you'd never heard of them. I understand now.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Oh I thought you were implying that you'd never heard of them. I understand now.


First gig that accepted me. First gig I dropped.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> I have about 120 rides only 11 ratings. I had a perfect 5 then i got 2 one stars for things out of my control. My cell service failed was about 10 minutes late for the final delivery. He was waiting outside really mad, he said where are you, you get lost or what he was furious saying how I was going in circles. I panicked it was a dark street and just gave him his food and left since his voice was raised and I didn't want to get jumped. I didn't tell him the cell service was gone, I got a one star, called doordash 2 days ago they said they would erase it, they never did.
> 
> the other one Im not sure, could have been the previous delivery where the cell was failed and I got delayed I did get one feedback of poor handling because some restaurants pack their foods poorly , like that's my fault, the bags are tied so there is no adjusting.
> 
> ...


I have NOT heard on anyone being deactivated on Door Dash for ratings. Is this a recent phenomenon? What driver will continue picking up $2.50 orders for 4 miles driving, if they begin deactivating drivers?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> I have NOT heard on anyone being deactivated on Door Dash for ratings. Is this a recent phenomenon? What driver will continue picking up $2.50 orders for 4 miles driving, if they begin deactivating drivers?


Yes.

Many, many drivers deactivated due to low ratings.

Some ratings matter while others have no bearing on deactivation.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> "Postmates is an American quick-commerce and food delivery service owned by Uber that offers local delivery of restaurant-prepared meals and other goods. As of February 2019, Postmates operates in 2,940 U.S. cities "


Thanks for the information.
I have never worked as a Postmates driver but I knew of it.
So when I was suggesting alternate services I mentioned it.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

dnlbaboof said:


> I was thinking of adding a can of coke to every order and sending a text for a 5 star rating, or just adding a can of coke with no message. I could call doordash again but they say they change ratings but they don't. Advice?


Baggies of coke are more effective than cans


----------

